# CaseIH 7110 Magnum



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

I use my 7110 to pull 12 row mounted planter. Started slipping when I drop the planter. When I raise the 3 point arms I can kill the motor, with 3 point down it slips. With the 3 point down and push the differential lock it pulls fine. Any clues where to look or solutions?


----------



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m new and I posted a thread yesterday and wondering why I don’t have any responses yet.what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ross, welcome to the forum. I have no idea on your issue with the case, but someone here will help you as folks start getting back to reality after the weekend!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check your clutch cable to make sure it isn't sticking/failing causing the clutch to not engage all the way. When it slips, put your toe under the clutch to see if it comes up a bit more.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

If the diff lock keeps it from slipping, that suggests rear diff or hub problem.
does it make grinding noises when it slips? do both wheels put down power?


the engine dying when you lift the 3-point, are you just idling and driving? pump torque = pump displacement x psi x some constant, so you have drive torque and pump torque both fighting engine torque. They could easily "team up" to kill the engine. The equipment I work with won't engage and will disengage the hydraulics below a certain rpm so it doesn't kill the engine.
if just lifting kills the engine with engine rpm, that suggests you have a hydraulic blockage between the pump and the valve, otherwise the relief at the valve would open up before the engine dies.


----------



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

Groo said:


> If the diff lock keeps it from slipping, that suggests rear diff or hub problem.
> does it make grinding noises when it slips? do both wheels put down power?
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what I thought at first but if differential was broken I wouldn’t be able to turn sharp both ways raising the 3 point doesn’t kill the motor it just engajGes


Groo said:


> If the diff lock keeps it from slipping, that suggests rear diff or hub problem.
> does it make grinding noises when it slips? do both wheels put down power?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ross Frankenbach said:


> That’s what I thought at first but if differential was broken I wouldn’t be able to turn sharp both ways raising the 3 point doesn’t kill the motor it just engajGes


if you lock the rear end and turn sharp, it should be tearing up the grass. If you lock the rear end and it goes faster one way than the other when turning sharp, that suggests one wheel is not engaging.


----------



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

BigT said:


> Check your clutch cable to make sure it isn't sticking/failing causing the clutch to not engage all the way. When it slips, put your toe under the clutch to see if it comes up a bit more.


The clutch peddle works freely through full range


----------



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

Groo said:


> if you lock the rear end and turn sharp, it should be tearing up the grass. If you lock the rear end and it goes faster one way than the other when turning sharp, that suggests one wheel is not engaging.


Everything works as it should as long as the 3 point is in the raised position


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

the 3 point has position sensing and I believe your machine has draft control. 
draft control might be the lions share of what is going on here. When it is up all the way it is not working. adjust your draft control.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

a couple results from searching "CaseIH 7110 Magnum draft control"
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=case&th=224713
https://www.tractorjoe.com/830485-draft-load-sensing-pin-elimination-kit-new-2

looks like there is some fancy and problematic electronic draft control


----------



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

Groo said:


> the 3 point has position sensing and I believe your machine has draft control.
> draft control might be the lions share of what is going on here. When it is up all the way it is not working. adjust your draft control.


I have the draft pin eliminator on the rocker pins now


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ross Frankenbach said:


> I have the draft pin eliminator on the rocker pins now


check the electrical connector and the resistor or whatever it is in there. clean the contacts. maybe follow the wires a bit too. This really sounds like a draft issue to me.


----------



## Ross Frankenbach (Jun 28, 2020)

Groo said:


> check the electrical connector and the resistor or whatever it is in there. clean the contacts. maybe follow the wires a bit too. This really sounds like a draft issue to me.


I don’t understand what the draft has to do with the clutch slipping


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ross Frankenbach said:


> I don’t understand what the draft has to do with the clutch slipping


I don't see what 3 point position would have to do with a clutch slipping either. I think the computer is doing something that feels like the clutch is slipping because of a wonky draft control that disables in the fully raised position. I may be way off base, but start with the cheap and easy. Might be a contact switch with the diff lock too that tells the computer to quit messing around while you try to get unstuck too. A fix might be as simple as jumping that contact switch if it exists and you can find it.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm a bit confused,
you are pulling a 12 row planter with a 7110 Magnum,
when you lower the planter to start planting the main clutch is slipping?
or are the tires slipping?
Is this a 2wd or 4wd Magnum?
Is this a no-till planter?
If not a no-till is it going too deep?
Is your Power Shift working correctly?
Then you say it stalls the tractor when you lift the 3 point?
Is your lift response set all the way up to fast lift?
What rpm are you running when this occurs?
The Magnums I work with are all approaching the 9000 hour mark and we have had no clutch issues, 7110,7120 and 7230.


----------



## EZE (Jan 23, 2020)

I am also curious if the PTO is engaged while using this attachment, as this may also be contributing to the issue. The more details you give, the better the forum can asses your issue, and pictures are always helpful!


----------

